# Frisco Pier F$$$UP



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Heard some local kids gaffed a turtle on Frisco pier yesterday (Wed>6/27). Hope this is not true.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*That would suck!!!*

Would the pier get in trouble or the kids that done the gaffing??

Daum glad it was not my kid!!!!!

Darin


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

I hope it was kids that didnt know any better - but i imagine it was punks - couple nights in jail and a hefty fine i imagine.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

They deserve at least that!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*If indeed they did this...*

That's just what we need.. Next they will be making closures on the planks... 

There is just no excuse for being an idiot,young or not... Kind of surprising someone didn't stop them...


----------



## Ole Heaver (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I think we need verification that there was really a gaffing of a turtle, before we try and convict them! You do know that there are those out there who often raise questions of all kinds of things that never take place only to demonize sportsmen,and hopefully advance there personal agendas.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*frisco pier*

we fished it one week several nights and they run you off at 11pm and lock it up ....... just when the fishing got good .... wasn't too crazy about that .... the nights we went they were punks running around then


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Sure hope this is not true. I met several of the local kids there this past May and have it hard to believe they would have done this, but I guess a week worth of fishing doesn't mean you KNOW somebody.

Like I said, hope there is no truth to the store.

Tiny


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

EVERY FRIGGIN TIME I GO TO THAT PIER THERE ARE A BUNCH OF WHINY LITTLE PUNK KIDS RUNNING AROUND! Two years ago I was out on the end.....had my gotchas all hanging around the rim of my 5gal bucket and this punk arse 12ish yr old kid just goes over, picks one out and walks away.......of course i got it back and told him I didnt mind as long as he asked first


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I was a punk a$$ kid once  , but I got my a$$ kicked by my parents when I did something stupid. I wasn't allowed to run around and act like an idiot because my parents kept us on a tight leash for the most part.

Maybe they should charge more for kids so the unattentive parents will leave them at home. Or better yet have a "no kids" section like a "no smoking" section in restaurants.

I was at Seagull Pier last night and there was about twenty kids running up and down the pier without supervision. It was nerve racking and dangerous.


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

*no kids?*

ha their is nothing wrong with kids fishing @ a pier so their is no way you can ban kids. Some of the best times of my life was speant with my Grandfather fishing piers and on the coast but like the poster said above I also knew that if i got of line all i needed was that look and i was back in line. I think it is a good thing for kids to get out and fish and get out in the real world and out from behind the TV or playstation but it is up to the parents to keep them in check.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*no doubt*

i'm sure it was my grandfather who started all of us pier fishing in Avon back in the day. We have pictures of us all wearing Batman t-shirts at the pier in the family scapbook.

but there was was supervision. 

that's my point.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I agree with Crash. I was a little hellion when I was younger. My parents would knock the snot out of me if I got out of line, and it did me a lot of good. Between them and the Marine Corps, I've turned out pretty good. 

I know the look from the Grandfather as well. I loved mine dearly, and all it took was a look and I was in tears. I did spend most of my single digit years glued to his hip though. Taught me alot. 
Nowadays you spank your kid you may as well put the cuffs on.  Ridiculous. There isn't a kid out there that couldn't benefit from a good butt whoopin'.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm with Catman disipline the youngen.. I learned from being a youngen many moons ago:*"fear" is a good thing when raising a youngen..*


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

basstardo said:


> I agree with Crash. I was a little hellion when I was younger. My parents would knock the snot out of me if I got out of line, and it did me a lot of good. Between them and the Marine Corps, I've turned out pretty good.
> 
> I know the look from the Grandfather as well. I loved mine dearly, and all it took was a look and I was in tears. I did spend most of my single digit years glued to his hip though. Taught me alot.
> Nowadays you spank your kid you may as well put the cuffs on.  Ridiculous. There isn't a kid out there that couldn't benefit from a good butt whoopin'.




damn right, when i was little my grandma used to baby sit me alot, and if i started to get a lil hellion in me, all she had to say was "do you want papa to come in here with the belt?" and my lil arse shut up kwick fast and in a hurry.

although grandma was scary with that wooden laddle too!


Jesse


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll agree with that DD! I'm a "domestic engineer" myself...and all my kids love and fear me  

House Dad for over 12yrs now... kids don't get away with much when dad is at home every day!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think I would've made it if my Dad was home everyday.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I am A single dad and I am all about givin the boy a spankin when needed. The key is dont over use it as a punishment and never let him see it coming.

Stern but fair... Kids need discipline .. To many punk a$$ kids with no respect for anything now a days.. The funny thing is when my 5 year old sees kids like that he is the first one to say " no home training, huh daddy"


MATT


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

*seagull pier*

did you catch any spots,croakers and/or sea mullets is seagull pier open 24 hours DO they have lights and how much does it cost HOW many rod and reels can you have out there
HAVE you heard about whats bitting on the other piers OV ,JRB, VA Beach


----------



## jakiger (Sep 22, 2006)

skiffisher said:


> I am A single dad and I am all about givin the boy a spankin when needed. The key is dont over use it as a punishment and never let him see it coming.
> 
> Stern but fair... Kids need discipline .. To many punk a$$ kids with no respect for anything now a days.. The funny thing is when my 5 year old sees kids like that he is the first one to say " no home training, huh daddy"
> 
> ...


no home training hahah that is classic.


----------

